# Dry Firing



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

I know it is bad for guns and bows, how about a slingshot?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's bad. Don't do it.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

You probably shouldn't do it. Not only to avoid any wear to the rubber but also because it will give you terrible band slap!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

It isn:t bad to do, compared to the other items you listed, but dont make a habit of it. Like I said before, when this question is asked, I always do one or two dry fires after putting on a new band/tube set. I do this to make sure everything is set right, I also include a quick inspection. If I did something wrong, I would rather find out before the pouch is loaded...

\generally speaking though, It isn:t something you should do just for the kicks of it.

LGD


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is a good way to get a great hand slap! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I know from experience that bands wear out faster when underloaded with ammo -- so by extrapolation I think they will wear out even faster when not loaded at all -- if you do it a lot, that is.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

it is not a good thing to do and it is unnecesary so i would not do it. i also know that it is very bad for bows so dont do it with them either.


----------

